# frame for a sturmey archer 3 speed?



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

this is not really for a mountain bike. trying to build up more of a cruiser/city bike. just looking for frame ideas. hub spacing is like 115mm. i am willing to cold set a old steel bike


----------



## rdrice (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know about the newer ones but I had an older Redline Monocog setup with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed. The frame had the correct spacing for the hub.


----------



## Tsizzle720 (Apr 14, 2016)

I think there are a few sizes of SA three speeds right? the one I saw was 130mm and. I'm thinking of the unbranded 29er single speed on bikeisland for a SA setup city style. It has adjustable dropouts which are important for chain tension, and others here have had success with the frame.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The Sturmey-Archer 3 speed range

As you can see there's a wider variety of widths now.


----------

